# On peut acheter sur amazon.com ?



## PinkTurtle (18 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,
Je me posais une question à propos de amazon. Je ne fait pas souvent des achats par internet et donc je suis pas très douée ^^.
Bref, est ce qu'on peut commander des trucs sur amazon.com, le site us ? J'ai vu une GameBoy Micro à un prix intéressant ( cf: ici ).

Est ce que quelqu'un a deja commandé sur un store us? comment on fait si le produit est defectueux?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## ntx (18 Janvier 2006)

Bonsoir,
il faut voir s'ils expédient ce genre de produit vers l'Europe. J'avais une fois essayé avec des DVD ou des logiciels, je ne me souviens plus trop, et quand j'ai regardé les conditions d'expédition j'ai vu que seulement certaines catégories de produits étaient expédiées vers l'Europe (en gros les livres).


----------



## Alycastre (18 Janvier 2006)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> il faut voir s'ils expédient ce genre de produit vers l'Europe. J'avais une fois essayé avec des DVD ou des logiciels, je ne me souviens plus trop, et quand j'ai regardé les conditions d'expédition j'ai vu que seulement certaines catégories de produits étaient expédiées vers l'Europe (en gros les livres).



Yes... Pas mieux :rose:


----------

